# The Value of Gamecube Games/discs today.



## petethepug (May 21, 2016)

So.

When I figured out my Wii could play GameCube Games, with the secret compartment it has. I wanted to play a few Gamecube Games I had never played in my life, or heard of. Made by Nintendo.


I was wondering if anyone could tell me the average value of a GameCube Game with the following.

- A case

- The Game

- Made officially from Nintendo (Games like Mario or luligis mansion)

- Has no special offers, disc has been unmodified (Meaning with use of hacks)

- It has been used and works good, or fine.


Finals are coming up so I have not been as active lately. Just wanted to understand the value priced on them VIA USD Currency. Finals are coming up soon and all that jazz lol. 
Thanks,


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 21, 2016)

step 1. go to ebay.com
step 2. search for the game i.e "luigi's mansion gamecube"
step 3. on the left side of the results page tick the "sold listings" box
step 4. bask in the joy of a list of rough prices, some will be high, some will be cheap, aim for the rough average, so in this example its usually between $20-$30....so you would be looking at about $25 average, but just factor in condition etc


----------



## petethepug (May 21, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> step 1. go to ebay.com
> step 2. search for the game i.e "luigi's mansion gamecube"
> step 3. on the left side of the results page tick the "sold listings" box
> step 4. bask in the joy of a list of rough prices, some will be high, some will be cheap, aim for the rough average, so in this example its usually between $20-$30....so you would be looking at about $25 average, but just factor in condition etc



Looked on Ebay for an average price range of them previously but they were roughly around $5.00 - $120. Which is why I asked.
I have no idea how long the games are, and if they are even worth buying with today's value of games. But I guess its worth a shot buying if I want to find out how long they are.

My cousin has played a few but I don't believe what she had said when they were "long". It was more of mediumish depending on how long you play it. Which is where I see where the value is mostly at.

Thanks tho,


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 21, 2016)

you your asking the price of different thing, its like saying "how much is a car?"....some are expensive, some are dirt cheap, you need to look at a specific game for a specific price, but most of the top gamecube games would probably be around $20-30 with the odd spikes, its only really crappy sports games for $5 (unless you get luck in a yard sale or something) and obscure titles that didnt get many copies produced or they are factory sealed that would be anywhere near the $100 mark


----------



## petethepug (May 21, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> you your asking the price of different thing, its like saying "how much is a car?"....some are expensive, some are dirt cheap, you need to look at a specific game for a specific price, but most of the top gamecube games would probably be around $20-30 with the odd spikes, its only really crappy sports games for $5 (unless you get luck in a yard sale or something) and obscure titles that didnt get many copies produced or they are factory sealed that would be anywhere near the $100 mark



Alright that answers my question,
Thanks,


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2016)

Each game is worth a different value, and even that value can fluctuate depending on what people are willing to pay, availability of the game, sealed or loose, case and manual or not, etc.


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Each game is worth a different value, and even that value can fluctuate depending on what people are willing to pay, availability of the game, sealed or loose, case and manual or not, etc.


this^


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 9, 2016)

You could always use Nintendont to play Gamecube games on your Wii for free.


----------



## Mikemk (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this is the most expensive gamecube game:
https://www.amazon.com/Legend-Zelda...dp/B004CHLNWQ?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
Funny thing is, I had this as a kid and broke it.


----------



## Foxchild (Jun 14, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the most expensive gamecube game:
> https://www.amazon.com/Legend-Zelda...dp/B004CHLNWQ?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> Funny thing is, I had this as a kid and broke it.


Hey, I have that game, with the case, instructions and everything.  Paid $30 for it at gamestop back when they carried Cube games (wanted OoT and MM cause I skipped the N64 generation)


----------



## Mikemk (Jun 14, 2016)

Foxchild said:


> Hey, I have that game, with the case, instructions and everything.  Paid $30 for it at gamestop back when they carried Cube games (wanted OoT and MM cause I skipped the N64 generation)


I had that game too!  But mine broke


----------



## SonicCloud (Jun 14, 2016)

As someone said above, they might be between 25-35 dollars, depending of which game is and how rare it is


----------



## aljpn91 (Jun 14, 2016)

not really worth it unless you like to collect stuff imo
all those games are pretty easy to find online, so it's better to try them before you buy, or you might regret your purchase later on


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 14, 2016)

Unless you are a collector or a super Samaritan that is against piracy then I would say the best alternative is to play games off Dolphin. Its the only emulator I can wholeheartedly approve of for its features that go above and beyond the original systems (4x native resolution, online, modding, etc.)

If you still insist on using a Gamecube or Wii you will also need to consider getting component cables, ones for the gamecube go for $150 but ones for Wii can go for $5-20 and lucky for you the Wii can play Gamecube games.


----------



## Mikemk (Jun 14, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Unless you are a collector or a super Samaritan that is against piracy then I would say the best alternative is to play games off Dolphin. Its the only emulator I can wholeheartedly approve of for its features that go above and beyond the original systems (4x native resolution, online, modding, etc.)


Or use a USB loader



> If you still insist on using a Gamecube or Wii you will also need to consider getting component cables, ones for the gamecube go for $150 but ones for Wii can go for $5-20 and lucky for you the Wii can play Gamecube games.


$6 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HNDCWQM/
Why do you think it would cost $150?


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 14, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> Or use a USB loader
> 
> 
> $6 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HNDCWQM/
> Why do you think it would cost $150?


that is neither component nor for gamecube


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 14, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> Or use a USB loader
> 
> 
> $6 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HNDCWQM/
> Why do you think it would cost $150?


1. Dolphin plays just well if not better than the real systems. The TC never said it had to strictly be played on console.
2. Do you know what component cables are?
3. Dont ever quote me again without properly reading.


----------



## samiam144 (Jun 14, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the most expensive gamecube game:
> https://www.amazon.com/Legend-Zelda...dp/B004CHLNWQ?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> Funny thing is, I had this as a kid and broke it.


I had that too, but stupid 14 year old me sold it to EBGames (GameStop in Canada) for probably $10 or less.


----------



## Mikemk (Jun 14, 2016)

jefffisher said:


> that is neither component nor for gamecube





RemixDeluxe said:


> 2. Do you know what component cables are?


I don't know what you're talking about then, because those are the cables my GameCubes used for the 7-8 years that I had them.  Notice I said GameCubes plural, I was always breaking them, and they all used these plugs.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 14, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> I don't know what you're talking about then, because those or the cables my GameCubes used for the 7-8 years that I had them.  Notice I said GameCubes plural, I was always breaking them, and they all used these plugs.


I'm calling you out on your bullshit on the fact that Gamecube uses a proprietary port for its video. The same proprietary port that has been used since SNES all the way to GameCube.

Feel free to look more like a fool please.


----------



## Captain_N (Jun 14, 2016)

I collect Gamecube Games and this site has fairly accurate prices. Goodwill seems to sell gamecube games for $3 each lol.

https://www.pricecharting.com/console/gamecube

*RemixDeluxe* is corect Snes,N64,Gamecube al use the same exact AV port. The rf modulator for n64 also works on gamecube


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

Since the primary question has been answered (multiple times), I'll go a little off topic.  That being said, on the topic of emulation/USB loaders, I believe it's always more satisfying to own physical copies.  Reasons:

1.)  It looks nice to have all of your games on display in a shelf, or something similar.  (You can't properly display USB drives on a shelf.  That'd be strange.)
2.)  It's more fun to be able to play a game you actually, legally own.
3.)  On the legal side of things, piracy is a crime.
4.)  Nothing beats booting up a classic and hearing that iconic boot sound.  (Particularly in the case of the Gamecube.)
5.)  Do you ever feel good knowing you cheated game developers out of well-earned money?  You must feel bursting with happiness after you put all of the developer's time to waste, right?

I'm interested to see what full-blown pirates have to say in regard to this post.  So go ahead.  Flame me (you're the one who'll be breaking the forum rules ).


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 14, 2016)

Even if I was for piracy just me stating I'm for it doesnt break rules. With that said I'll try my best to counter your points and for the sake of argument I am "for piracy"

1. Correct me if I'm wrong but Dolphin's game menu can be modified in such a way to display all the titles you own, when I modded my Wii years ago and used Wiiflow the UI was very appealing to look at as you scrolled across all the games in your collection. Sure it may not be as appealing as looking at a collection displayed in a bookshelf but it shouldnt be ignored as a preference.

2. Never really gave a reason why its more fun to play a game you own. Call me crazy but you should have fun with the game itself despite owning it or not.

3. You are correct on piracy being illegal. Emulation however is not and often gets lumped together with piracy being illegal.

4. Again, this just sounds more like personal preference and emulators can do all this too with all the bells and whistles you desire.

5.  Depending on the game you are pirating, it may not at all cheat developers out of any profit. Piracy is still wrong regardless but unless the game is currently being produced and sold in stores I wouldnt lose sleep over it. If you want to get upset at anyone, get mad at people who pay for used games (that are still currently being produced.) They do more harm than piracy because they intended to give profit but were too cheap to pay full price on a new copy. Pirates dont intend to pay at all.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Even if I was for piracy just me stating I'm for it doesnt break rules. With that said I'll try my best to counter your points and for the sake of argument I am "for piracy"
> 
> 1. Correct me if I'm wrong but Dolphin's game menu can be modified in such a way to display all the titles you own, when I modded my Wii years ago and used Wiiflow the UI was very appealing to look at as you scrolled across all the games in your collection. Sure it may not be as appealing as looking at a collection displayed in a bookshelf but it shouldnt be ignored as a preference.
> 
> ...


Alright, time to justify what I said (you know, because why not?):

1.)  You are correct.  I was thinking very literally (as in cases on display Vs. USB drives on display).

2.)  That really was my opinion.

3.)  Emulation is tricky.  It's almost never used for actual pirating.  Look at Cemu; would anyone truly be able to sit down and play a full game with it?  Not in its current state.  Too buggy, and you'll need a monster PC to run it properly.  But, if a game is so old that you've got to but it on eBay, it's not like any profit is going to the developers anyway.  You might as well emulate, say, the SNES, because under no circumstances is buying any of its games going to support the developers, plus you don't have to deal with the games you're looking for being particularly high in price.

4.)  Yeah, this is "personal preference".  No justification here.

5.)  Speaking more to pirating current-gen games.  Most other situations it would be easier to simply emulate the game(s) in question (my opinion of emulation is explained in number three of this list).  As far as pre-owned games go, I can't really speak, as I sometimes buy them...however, I understand what you're saying, and agree with it (for the most part).


----------



## Mikemk (Jun 14, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> 3.)  Emulation is tricky.  It's almost never used for actual pirating.  Look at Cemu; would anyone truly be able to sit down and play a full game with it?  Not in its current state.  Too buggy, and you'll need a monster PC to run it properly.  But, if a game is so old that you've got to but it on eBay, it's not like any profit is going to the developers anyway.  You might as well emulate, say, the SNES, because under no circumstances is buying any of its games going to support the developers, plus you don't have to deal with the games you're looking for being particularly high in price.


Yet dolphin can handle most GameCube and Wii games just fine.  Cemu actually performs remarkably well given its age.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> Yet dolphin can handle most GameCube and Wii games just fine.  Cemu actually performs remarkably well given its age.


It does perform well.  Very well.  But I don't know about you, or anyone on this forum, but I simply don't have the patience to sit down and play a game, start to finish with it.

EDIT:  My computer isn't very "high-end", so it'll probably do worse running Cemu than some of yours would.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 14, 2016)

I get mine for free.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I get mine for free.


I certainly don't doubt that.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 14, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I certainly don't doubt that.


Most of the time though it's only as a demo to see if I actually like it (and then I might buy it, same for Wii games).
I usually limit myself to about 5 minutes.
However, on the 3DS, Nintendo took away most of my licenses so I basically lost $300+ worth of games so I am not afraid to pirate a little.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Most of the time though it's only as a demo to see if I actually like it (and then I might buy it, same for Wii games).
> I usually limit myself to about 5 minutes.
> However, on the 3DS, Nintendo took away most of my licenses so I basically lost $300+ worth of games so I am not afraid to pirate a little.


'S okay, man.  Everyone's done it at one point or another.  I sometimes find myself "short on money" (that's my typical excuse), and end up whipping out CIAngel (Nintendo's servers are a pirate's heaven).


----------



## DDTarZan (Jun 14, 2016)

Figures I would stumble upon this thread, only realizing that my older sister proceeded to write my name on *every single disc in black sharpee* I had in my possession at the time. She only did it because some twerp friends stole several of my GC games and a GBA SP. Tl;dr, my sister is an asshole.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 14, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I get mine for free.


Shit, I assumed you had connections with a crazed collector and s/he allowed you to borrow and return at anytime.

Guess you meant piracy :/


----------



## Mikemk (Jun 14, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Shit, I assumed you had connections with a crazed collector and s/he allowed you to borrow and return at anytime.
> 
> Guess you meant piracy :/


Look, the collector makes a backup copy of the disk's content. (ISO)
Earl borrows the disk (not the content on the disk) and makes a backup copy of the disk itself (another physical disk).  He then makes a backup copy of the content on the second disk (ISO).
He can now give the original back, and have his own legit copy.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 14, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> Look, the collector makes a backup copy of the disk's content. (ISO)
> Earl borrows the disk (not the content on the disk) and makes a backup copy of the disk itself (another physical disk).  He then makes a backup copy of the content on the second disk (ISO).
> He can now give the original back, and have his own legit copy.


Please stop involving me in matters you clearly don't understand.

https://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp#download_rom


----------



## Mikemk (Jun 14, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Please stop involving me in matters you clearly don't understand.
> 
> https://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp#download_rom


When someone replies to your obvious sarcasm in a sarcastic manner, please assume they are also being sarcastic.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 14, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> When someone replies to your obvious sarcasm in a sarcastic manner, please assume they are also being sarcastic.


Sarcasm on the Internet is as effective as using two condoms at once.

You aren't being funny nor are you using sarcasm in an effective way.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 14, 2016)

lol. wut


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 14, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> lol. wut


Keep doing what you do best. That is all.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the most expensive gamecube game:
> https://www.amazon.com/Legend-Zelda...dp/B004CHLNWQ?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> Funny thing is, I had this as a kid and broke it.


Wtf? Find a better source, I bought it for 40 CAD last year


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Wtf? Find a better source, I bought it for 40 CAD last year


I dont understand the obsession for collectors to buy games brand new and sealed. Its probably an OCD obsession or not wanting to touch a used copy that is "tainted" by a previous owners hands.

As long as I get games with its case and manual I'm ok with it, I only buy used if its no longer sold new.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I dont understand the obsession for collectors to buy games brand new and sealed. Its probably an OCD obsession or not wanting to touch a used copy that is "tainted" by a previous owners hands.
> 
> As long as I get games with its case and manual I'm ok with it, I only buy used if its no longer sold new.


As long as the disc is scratchless, has manual, and the box is in decent condition, I'm perfectly fine!


----------



## petethepug (Jun 15, 2016)

So I found some on GameStop without the case, manual, or anything. (Just the disc.) It ships online usually. But in the rare case they may have it in the store it MIGHT include the case.

The discs themselves actually are a lot cheaper then the ones on EBay so I doubt these are one of those "Retro Gaming Scams" stated on YouTube, and they are Pre Owned. NOT BEING SOLD AS NEW/REFURBISHED.

They have the greatest prices I have seen so far. Plus even if they don't have the case you can buy an extra case for like $9.00 USD, or something like that, or a disc case holder made for GC Games for $24.99 ish on Amazon, or EBay.

The thing is that GameStop has had days where they have sometimes "scammed" users not in a good way. But still in a legitmate manner, they will try and help you but not provide you with good support.

Should I buy from them?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 15, 2016)

Can you answer why you prefer to pay for these games which aren't produced anymore?

It could save you your time and money as well as disappointment to just play off Dolphin. Plus if I was going to buy a game and not get it with its case and manual I'd much rather just pirate it.


----------



## Mikemk (Jun 15, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Can you answer why you prefer to pay for these games which aren't produced anymore?
> 
> It could save you your time and money as well as disappointment to just play off Dolphin. Plus if I was going to buy a game and not get it with its case and manual I'd much rather just pirate it.


He wants his friends to see them cluttering his bookshelf.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 15, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> He wants his friends to see them cluttering his bookshelf.


Come back to me when you learn what component cables are.


----------



## petethepug (Jun 15, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Can you answer why you prefer to pay for these games which aren't produced anymore?
> 
> It could save you your time and money as well as disappointment to just play off Dolphin. Plus if I was going to buy a game and not get it with its case and manual I'd much rather just pirate it.


Awhile back I had a time where I played these games as a kid, and never really fully got to excipernce them back around 2005 - 2008. Just like PS1. I wouldn't judge someone for playing PS1 Games just becuase they liked them, or becuase they wanted to excipernce them. Just like some other people who use older consoles.

My Wii is modded so I don't need any extra exponent cables, and such so I can just a Wii controller with a Nunchuck just to play it.

I had my fair share of piracy. It's not fun, and illegal. I'm not going that route.

And dolphin referring to playing on Dolphin Emulator? Really lost here tbh. Either that or I am missing something here with GameStop.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 15, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Awhile back I had a time where I played these games as a kid, and never really fully got to excipernce them back around 2005 - 2008. Just like PS1. I wouldn't judge someone for playing PS1 Games just becuase they liked them, or becuase they wanted to excipernce them. Just like some other people who use older consoles.
> 
> My Wii is modded so I don't need any extra exponent cables, and such so I can just a Wii controller with a Nunchuck just to play it.
> 
> ...


You are misunderstanding on a few thing here.

1. Emulation is not illegal.

2. If you choose to play Gamecube games on a Wii, you have the choice to use component cables to enhance the visuals and the cables can be found for less than $10.

People dont normally find enjoyment in the act of piracy itself, its another way to acquire goods (albeit illegally) depending on that individuals financial situation or simply refuses to pay for anything. I wont look down on you regardless if you pirated or not.


----------



## Mikemk (Jun 15, 2016)

petethepug said:


> And dolphin referring to playing on Dolphin Emulator? Really lost here tbh. Either that or I am missing something here with GameStop.


Dolphin allows you to play gamecube and wii games with better graphics, texture packs, and higher resolution.


----------



## petethepug (Jun 15, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> You are misunderstanding on a few thing here.
> 
> 1. Emulation is not illegal.
> 
> ...


Well it seems you kind of attacked me with your previous post saying "Can you explain to me..." But I won't judge that's just my social anxiety making me think differently. Anyways 

I already knew Emulation was not illegal I'm not sure where in my post you thought I said it was illegal... 

I put Nintendont on my Wii so I can play games on a TV to enjoy it with everyone. I have younger sisters around so if they would like to play a game without having them get all technical I don't really mind. 

Also I found a flame war on page 2... Which kind of scares me since this is just related to a simple discussion on prices/values, etc.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 15, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Well it seems you kind of attacked me with your previous post saying "Can you explain to me..." But I won't judge that's just my social anxiety making me think differently. Anyways
> 
> I already knew Emulation was not illegal I'm not sure where in my post you thought I said it was illegal...
> 
> ...


I believe you are getting oversensitive for no reason at all. I asked a question and nothing more, if you want to feel like you are being attacked thats a personal problem but there was no ill intent on asking a simple and straightforward question.

I didnt think you said anything about emulation being illegal but you pointed your views on being against piracy (which is illegal) and wanted to respectfully remind you that emulation itself is not illegal.

It does not take a computer science expert to enjoy the benefits of component video output on your Wii, just plug in, adjust the resolution in settings and enjoy.

A flame war caused by someone who cant mind their own business with responses not pertaining towards them. People cant help not being the center of attention unfortunately.

With all that said I hope you can take any information from this topic and find it useful.


----------



## chaosrunner (Jun 15, 2016)

download your "BACKUPS"


----------



## petethepug (Jun 15, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I believe you are getting oversensitive for no reason at all. I asked a question and nothing more, if you want to feel like you are being attacked thats a personal problem but there was no ill intent on asking a simple and straightforward question.
> 
> I didnt think you said anything about emulation being illegal but you pointed your views on being against piracy (which is illegal) and wanted to respectfully remind you that emulation itself is not illegal.
> 
> ...


Sorry for my rude post... That's my fault.
I tried to say I was against piracy meaning I was against using a piracy method (My fault again.)

And yeah I found most of the information on here useful. Gave me some time to understand, and find out the best method for playing oldies . Thanks guys <3.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 15, 2016)

If you are unsure about the quality of a game feel free to youtube the game and see if that is something you can see yourself interested in playing.

I applaud you for going legit but dont take a gamble on buying a game you may end up not liking.


----------



## petethepug (Jun 15, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> If you are unsure about the quality of a game feel free to youtube the game and see if that is something you can see yourself interested in playing.
> 
> I applaud you for going legit but dont take a gamble on buying a game you may end up not liking.


Don't worry. I already have a list of what I already like, and don't like games like Windwaker for ex but instead on Wii U its on on GC.
So far its a decent list of games I played when at the time the Wii was not made yet.

I will keep in mind YT though. Only problem is the spoilers.
Thanks .


----------

